# POST YOUR SLEEPING BABIES!!!



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I just took a couple of adorable sleepy Luci pictures, so I thought I'd share!!!

Yawnn...mommy, i'm sleepy......
[attachment=28885:LUCIYAWN.jpg]

[attachment=28886:LUCISLEEPY.jpg]

awwww... :wub: 

[attachment=28887:LUCISLEEPY2.jpg]

thanks for looking!!!!! NOW LET'S SEE YOURS!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Luci looks so precious! I love the yawn!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I would be happy to post pics of Josie sleeping, but I don't have any. Anytime I move, even the slightest muscle, while she's sleeping, she wakes right up! She's so worried that she'll miss something. But I look forward to see all of you guys' sleeping beauties!

Josie says: I know that mommy is trying to do really fun stuff when I'm sleeping, so I wake up so she can't have fun without me!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aww! I just want to rub that belly. :wub:


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Aww they look so sweet when asleep. I always wonder what they're dreaming...

I dressed him in girls clothes again... :X 










I have more... gotta go find and resize now. =]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I love sleeping pics b/c they look so angelic!!! :innocent: 

Luci is absolutely adorable!!! She looks like she is in a deep sleep!

Tipsy looks so cute with his lil front paws bent! Sooo cute!!

These are old sleeping pics of Maggie, but I love them!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=28896:ctmpphplrcCaO.jpg]

[attachment=28893:ctmpphp2GnEia.jpg]

[attachment=28894:ctmpphpA8NyKZ.jpg]

[attachment=28895:ctmpphpCP7u4Z.jpg]

:thumbsup: :wub: :wub: 

I have so many of the sleeping beauty, here are a few of my favorites


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, all pictures are so cute. I love a sleepy baby :wub: 

:smrofl: @ Matilda. I thought Sparkey was obsessed with balls, but he never sleep with them in his mouth :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

This is the biggest baby in my furfamily. =]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I took this today so you could see how much larger they are getting. I expect their eyes to open this week.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

awww omg all the pictures are SOO cute!! I love Tipsy's sleeping picture and I absolutely died when I saw Matilda's picture w the tennis ball in her mouth..... until I saw the other one w/ the white ball in her mouth!!! I have never ever seen any baby fall asleep like that!! THAT is the #1 funniest picture ever!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

ps thanks every1 for the compliments on Luci.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Everyone is so cute . Here are some of mine . Sarah


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw Luci! :wub: :wub: I posted this not long ago-but will post again :biggrin: Everyone's sleeping babies are so precious!! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is Mill asleep.










When she wass a pup.









Here is Murph



















Everyone's pics are so sweet. I love :wub: all your babies.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a gazillion of them, one of my favourite ways to relax is to watch my babies sleeping - so I wont bore you with them all.

I so LOVE all these sleeping babies! :wub: Thank you everyone for sharing them!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> one of my favourite ways to relax is to watch my babies sleeping[/B]


*
 @Harley & Dakotas Mum exactely what I fell. 
watching heini asleep makes my heart feel all warm and Im happy even if I had a hard day or a stressy one.

I think I also have gazillions, but I had to pic some out for you.

I LOVE THIS THREAD and all pf your sleeping babies*

*heini sleeping peacfully with nana*


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG, these little anges are so adorable when sleeping :wub: actually, sometimes I spend a lot of time just watching the sleep of Maxi, kind of silly maybe but so cute.
I just need to post my signature, there's a picture of baby Maxi sleeping (3 months) and another of my adolescent (6 months).


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

:wub: :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Basking in the sun.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Got another one, this is my maltese boy trying to become an IT specialist.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's my sleeping beauty.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't they just look like little angels when they sleep???


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just love it when they sleep together

[attachment=28926:Sleeping_Angels.jpg]

[attachment=28927:Sleeping_Beauties.jpg]


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's sleepy Ike!





























Here is a link to live action sleepy ike in daddy's arm http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r62/bri...t=sleepyike.flv
Hehehe. Sorry, it's a bit grainy.

It was difficult for me to get pictures of ike sleeping but presistence pays off! He's a nosey butt too. LOL :smrofl: 


I don't get a chance to post that often so I am glad i get to this time! :biggrin: 

Thanks!


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Too cute everyone. They indeed look like little angels :wub: 

I forgot this one too...silly Ike


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pics. :aktion033: And Luci looks like a little angel. :innocent:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> OMG, all pictures are so cute. I love a sleepy baby :wub:
> 
> :smrofl: @ Matilda. I thought Sparkey was obsessed with balls, but he never sleep with them in his mouth :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


This thread is great! Everyones so Cute!

My malt will fall asleep with a ball in his mouth too. He also sometimes has one in his mouth when he goes outside and pees. :new_shocked: :smrofl:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just love all your cute pictures :wub: 

ok I found some. I don't have nearly enough , I better get busy  











Do you mind? ( this is where he sleeps when I'm on the computer. right under my chair )


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

[attachment=28930:upsidedowntoto3.jpg]

[attachment=28929:totosleep12002.jpg]

I love all the sleeping babies!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

All your babies look so cute sleeping! I dont have any of Mia...She is a CRAZY sleeper and wakes up as soon as I move! LOL I will try!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

All the pics are so cute! Here's the only one I have. It's hard to get one of K & C sleeping. As soon as I move toward the camera, they wake up.

[attachment=28931:Sleeping.JPG]


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I posted these a couple of weeks ago in the men w/ our babies but they're the only ones I could find. They just look so cute when they're sleeping!! I usually don't get any sleeping pic's of Jaz because she has bionic hearing!!!










Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

All these gorgeous sleeping baby pictures, I just love them :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Here is Scooby snoozing with his new Birthday toy back in September  
[attachment=28933:Happy_4t..._07_2_Sm.png]

Here is Koko lounging on his favorite bed  
[attachment=28935:Koko_and...7_07_004.png]


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

here is my babies chico and buddy :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay..let's see if I can do this...first when she Skylar Sue was just a wee one...with my granddaughter Emily...she was a wee one back then too...[attachment=28943:Skylar_s...th_Emily.jpg]

and now... hmmmI can't get now...oh well will try again later.....


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :biggrin: after an exhausting and long day, I had to find my little one squashed all nicely between the cushions  *


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok here are mine..


















I can never catch Mia she always wakes up!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I think she was just pretending to be asleep in this one, but that counts too right?


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

A couple of Luna :wub: 


















The place where she wanted to sleep when we first got her hehe :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

[attachment=29094:Sleeping.jpg]
Deuce at My Mom's House
[attachment=29095:dadsleep.jpg]
Deuce & Hubby on a Lazy Sunday Afternoon..


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I had to go back a LONG ways to find a shot of Noelle sleeping -- 



[attachment=29102:Noelle_Nap.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How about an older picture of my Bichon, Lacie??? She LOVED to eat - this was one of her favoite places....

[attachment=29108:Lacie_dr..._hydrant.jpg]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I woke her up...


----------



## JPix (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Lily my sweetie


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Darla, Fallon. Crisse smiling, Daddy sleeping.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have so many sleepy pics, I didn't post earlier - but I just caught this one tonight so thought I would share

Dakota - desperately in need of a comb, but looking too comfy to disturb (little booger gets me every time, looking so comfy, how dare I disturb her!) and yes, she even hoards toys in her sleep!

[attachment=29341:sleepy_b...5_nov_07.jpg]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awww Jac that is a really cute one :wub: Dakota looks really comfy  
I got a couple of quick snaps of the boys too yesterday, one napping with daddy on his chair and another of Koko snoozing on his bed next to my computer  
[attachment=29343:11_3_07_...addy_002.png]

Koko must sleep with one eye open because when I move he always catches me out with the camera  
[attachment=29344:11_3_07_...ozin_001.png]


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

love seeing everyone's picture, so cute! :wub: 








dueci on the left and daeroni on the right...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> love seeing everyone's picture, so cute! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg how totally adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## emmett (Feb 21, 2006)

some sleepy emmett pictures... (haven't posted pics before so i hope i do this right!) rayer:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh how lovely :wub: 
emmet looks so peacful and comfy.
great pics. especially how he's laying on that pillow*


----------

